# Sick on jobseekers benefit?



## mattdo

Hi,
A friend of mine is very sick since friday and she will be that way for at less another week or more. She is on jobseekers benefit, does anybody know what her entitlements are if she is unable to collect her benefit from the local post office? Does she need to notify the social welfare and is she still entitled a payment? She is a lone parent so she really needs money to pay her bills. Can somebody else collect the payment for her?
Thanks


----------



## allthedoyles

In my opinion , if a person is sick they are not available for work and should not be claiming Jobseekers allowance .

Therefore they should notify the local Social Welfare office and claim Illness Benefit instead .
This will be paid for the duration of sickness .................normally with attendence to a referee doctor after 6 months .

If a person is entitled to Jobseekers Benefit , then they will automatically qualify for Illness Benefit


----------



## Mumtoe&e

yes, your friend should notify SW and she should be on illness benefit.. as part of JS u have to be actively seeking employment, your friend is ill, therefore she will not be looking for work, she should go on illness benefit


----------



## Smashbox

Call the SW office for your friend and let them know the full situation. They will tell you what to do, and if he/she should be changing onto another form of benifit.


----------



## Vinnie_cork

The OP say her friend is currently on Job seekers benifit. And just happend to be sick at moment, and assumes this will last a further week. If its such a short term illness can she even apply for illness benifit over JS benifit, and even if she could would she have to wait a number off weeks for it to be procesed and then reapply for JS benifit once better again and then wait another 6 weeks to be paid. 

I'd say have her phone SW office for best advice. I assume she has sick certs to prove she is indeed sick and unable to call into to claim in person. (and not just chancing her arm and heading off to the Costa for 2 week holiday).


----------



## Mumtoe&e

ok, I may get shot for this, but scrap my above advise!
I was on JS benefit also - got sick a few weeks back - doc deemed me unfit for work, I am currently on medication and will be for another 2 weeks
I decided to do the honest thing and went to SW and told them that doc had put me off sick
Ok, I submitted weekly SW certs for the last 3 weeks - got no money - got a letter from them today stating that I am not entitled to Illness benefit due to my contributions for the "relevant tax year" which is 2007 - in 2007 i took a career break from work, i only have 27 contributions for that year (18 of which are paid ones) therefore I am not eligible for illness benefit!
I am now getting no money. I was daft  i probably should have said nothing and stayed on illness benefit..

I am now worried I wont get JSB when I am better - as the same "contributions" rules apply for JSB - i am up the walls with worry!

I would advise to stay on job seekers if your friend is only going to be ill for another week


----------



## Smashbox

You'll get it back as it won't be treated as a new claim.


----------



## Mumtoe&e

hi smashbox, i rang them this morning and they told me the same as u just said, to my relief.. but i am sure they will try all they can not to give it to me in the current climate?


----------



## Welfarite

Mumtoe&e said:


> ... but i am sure they will try all they can not to give it to me in the current climate?


 
Public servants are obliged to apply the rules as laid down to them by governments. They do not, and cannot, have hidden agendas. If you are sick and entitled to Illness Benefit, it will be paid, regardless of 'current climate'. If you are unemployed, and fulfilling the conditions for receipt of Jobseeker's payments, it will be paid.


----------



## Mumtoe&e

hey welfarite! yes i was on JSB and signed off as on illness benefit, i am currently on medication, will be for another 2 weeks - therefore am not "fit" for work - so was terrified to stay on JSB in case they checked to see if I was seeking work - up until the time I got sick, i had sent out over 200 cv's - most - no reply to - one interview - to be told i was too qualified for the position! 
I was terrified that sw would check to see if i had been looking for work in the last month, which i havent as I have been signed off on sick, by my doctor - i am not eligible for illness benefit due to my prsi contributions for 2007 - i took some unpaid leave after maternity leave and a career break in 2007 meaning i do not have the contributions for illness benefit... realistically i should have stayed on JSB and not said anything about being ill, but i was too scared to do this!


----------



## Smashbox

It will be fine, you get 13 weeks.


----------



## monagt

What do you mean by "you get 13 weeks?"


----------

